# Claymore, check it



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore I got a little out of hand and was rude - I apologize.



Claymore said:


> and I don't see how you can call something brainwashing when you haven't experienced it yourself.


I'm not quite sure what you are _assuming_ I haven't experienced. :? Do you know my past involving spirituality?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Havent you learned anything Kenny, its not spirituality or religion, its a relationship.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Havent you learned anything Kenny, its not spirituality or religion, its a relationship.


Apparently not, I've sought after a relationship with Jesus for my entire life and have yet to bond with the dude. Not quite sure what I'm missing....grew up in a Christian home, asked Jesus into my heart, prayed and read the Bible often, I've read the whole Bible, many parts more than once, went to private school, was involved in church, actually followed what the Bible said despite it being difficult cuz no one was really into that during highschool, went on many trips to help the homeless in Mexico, went on 4 trips to eastern europe to work with kids living on the street, enrolled in a Christian university and continued to study/seek something I felt guilty of for having never found despite putting all my effort into finding. 
One day I was on a plane ride home from Eastern Europe and said to myself "God I don't even know who you are." After admitting that to myself I felt more peace, content, and alive than ever before. It was the most freeing thing I've ever done and allowed me to see who I really was and that I had been putting my mind in a closed box all along that ultimately was hurting myself. 
Since were on the topic....my roomate in college was my best friend in the world. I'd never had a friend as close as him and treasured him as a friend more than anyone in my life. We were down in Mexico one time, just the 2 of us and another friend, and visited a church. Afterwards the pastor asked if he could pray for us and we said sure. He began praying in a charismatic way and my best friend fell over on the ground shaking viciously and screaming in tongues. I had heard and seen this before, but for it to actually happen to my best friend as we were down in Mexico was astonishing. I didn't really understand what purpose it served and didn't understand why it happened to him and not me or my other friend. 
After this happened my best friend turned psychotic. Began getting involved in charismatic churches and came back to our dorm one day speaking in "holy laughter", which is when these group of people claim to be taken over by the holy spirit and start cackling/ laughing in a weird voice other than their own that sounds demonic....for no apparent reason. He would speak in tongues and holy laughter around the whole dorm. At that church they also; barked like dogs during the service, slithered down the isle like snakes, and did other animal type things. Apparently this was the "holy spirit" in them. My best friend literally turned into a nut. During that time we became distant as he changed and acted as a different person 24/7. Ultimately it drove us apart as friends and we no longer talk. This is one of many dangers in Christianity. 
You can have experiences that don't make sense, that you think you understand and are certain you know 100% but if all it's doing is hurting other people, what's the point in calling it good news if it just causes more people to worry and suffer. Fear of eternal hell, fear of not being good enough, fear that even though you have accepted Jesus into your heart you don't notice a god damn thing and are afraid you have done something wrong. What's the point?????!!!!!! Why make yourselves out to be 'god' and cause innocent people to worry that if they don't do what you do or believe what you believe they will suffer for eternity in an unimaginable place of suffering??? That is just stupid and blows my mind. That is what I mean by brainwashing - when you cause people to believe in something they don't because of fear. And that happens all the time as a result of Christianity, and in large is why many people are Christians, because now they have this idea in their mind that if they aren't that they will go to hell when they die. This can cause serious psychological damage and the dumbest part is that there is absolutely no evidence, logic, or reasoning to back it up. If there were, there wouldn't continue to be debates that are primarily reasoned with blind faith. 
As I said, I've searched to have a _relationship_ with Jesus all my life, the dude is either too busy or doesn't exist.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

K my keyboard messed up. i have 2 hold the buttons down for like 5 seconds to get one letter. ill awnser u better when i get this fixed. :roll:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey K, i'm back. :wink: And as for your first post, we are cool man, no harm done. I wouldn't let something dumb like that destroy a good friendship.

And as far as your second post goes, that does NOT sound like the Holy Spirit that entered your friend, that sounds more like an evil spirit. I have had the Holy Spirit enter me the night I asked Jesus into my heart and I did collapse but I didn't start speaking in weird voices and shaking, that sounds like the enemy trying to mimic the Holy Spirit and make a mockery out of him. When I recieved the Holy Spirit, it was the most peacefull, loving sensation ive ever had. I was just leaning on my Dad because I coudn't stand on my own crying my eyes out and thanking God out loud while this unbelievable warm sensation ingulfed my body, and I felt all the sin and evil inside of me litterley leave my mind and body, I felt like a brand new person, like I could walk on water. I finally felt...........free. Free from the drugs and alcohol and all the other things that I hated. But ive never spoken in other voices, that sounds exactly like demonic activity. I hate to say this, but I don't think anything Holy entered your friend, from the way you describe it it sounds like posession. And like your church members barking and acting crazy like that, the Holy Spirit would NEVER behave like that. If the Holy Spirit had actually been there inside of people, you probably wouldn't have heard a word because when the spirit hit someone, they are in unimaginable, peacefull bliss NOT demonic convulsions. They probably wouldn't have been moving at all or talking but just enjoying the peace of the Spirit. I'm sorry about your friend but YOU could have been the one to drive that spirit out of him. All you would have had to do was say "you spirit, I command you to leave my friend and do not return in Jesus name", it would have had to have come out when you spoke in Jesus name, they have no choice. And as for yourself, Jesus isn't finished with you, He still has things planned for you that you didn't even know you could do. He'll chace you around the earth if he has to because you've already asked him to come in, he'll never stop until he has you in his arms. Him not speaking to you is a period the Bible refferrs to as darkness (i'm in one of those periods now) where God withdraws his presence from you maybe to see if you would follow him in the dark times, or give up on him. But in times like that, you still know the truth because he promised never to leave you, it was just a test to see if you would stay faithfull to him or turn your back on him. Even though you can't feel, hear, or sense him, if you stay faithfull, his presence WILL return. I'm in one of those periods, but I still know he's right here and he's still in control of my life, it's just a test to see if I will love him not only when everything is going good, but when things arent going good at all. And I will stay with him nomatter what happens, I don't care if he allows me to go insane, I still know that He is good and that he works all things out for good for those whose love and seek him. Look what he allowed to happen to Job! Job followed God all his life and was the richest man in his area, he had everything until satan said that the only reason Job worshipped God was because God gave him all he wanted. So God let satan do everything but kill him. He killed his kids, his livestock and covered him in boils. And Job ended up sitting on a pile of crap litterally but he said something to the effect of "even though God curses me, I will still praise him for he is GOOD". God gave him back double what he had in the first place.


----------

